# Zoomies 101



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*IF SOMETHING GETS IN YOUR WAY, JUMP!*

*AND KEEP ON GOING! *

*PAY ATTENTION, HERE I GO ONE MORE TIME.*

*FASTER AND FASTER *

_*Look at Mom go!*_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

_*Here she comes again.*_

_*And there she goes.*_

_*I’ve never seen her move so fast.* _


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

_*Here she comes one more time.*_


_*She’s really moving fast*_


_*Oh oh look out! Get out of her way! Duck!*_


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that first pic is adorable.. look at those little furballs!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*comin' thru, can't stop now.*

*zoomies!*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

_*Did you see that?*_

_*Wow! *_

_*That’s my mom!*_


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Preview looks real good


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh my, what fun! Momma going bananas - speaking of bananas, that's some serious tropical vegetation in the background - are you in Hawaii or Florida maybe?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL she's really showing them how its done


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

And here I thought that Zoomies or F.R.A.P.'s were an instinctual behavior and not a learned one. : Good momma teaching her babies the ways of a golden retriever puppy.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Mom is too funny
And the little ones just adorable


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

woww ! Great pictures.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha I LOVE the pictures..I laughed outloud! :--big_grin: :You_Rock_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

ZOOMIES! I was going through old photographs and I thought it would be fun to share these. 

I have to believe that Zoomies are partially instinctual and partially instructional. There was so much that Tasha taught her puppies in the 6-8 week period about how to play and interact with other dogs. One day she decided it was time for them to learn Zoomies... it was a quick one time lesson. And later that day I noticed the puppies running for short bursts. 

That tropical vegetation... you guessed it right. We live in Florida.

Technically the images leave a lot to be desired... but it was a one time event and I didn't have an opportunity to correct the exposure errors.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank-you! That was great you made my night.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pics! The pups look so confused at first but a few looked like 'hey, this looks like fun!'


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Adorable pictures! Just look at her go!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

OOHHH!!! They are so cute!!!! I love moma teaching them the zoomies!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Great pics! The pups look so confused at first but a few looked like 'hey, this looks like fun!'


You hit it right on the head... The expressions covered the human equivalent from confused, to amazed, to delighted. Then the little wheels began turning and the little feet began moving as they all realized "I can Zoomie too."


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Chris, I love seeing any of the old pictures. That was such a special time. We all felt like those pups were ours too. Love the looks on their little faces.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww sho cuteee


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

How did I miss this? Just TOO cute!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is just beyond ADORABLE!!

And I'll bet she's not the only mom who thought of 'running away' from the kids!

In this case, I see only pure joy. How wonderful for you to get to experience this.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

The looks on the pup's faces are absolutely priceless! Such beautiful little furballs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember those pix... and I was right! Tasha didn't have puppies she had chubby little polar bear cubs! LOL those would have made a great video


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and love the expressions on their face at the end. Mom is the best teacher of all things fun and exciting. Lets hear it for Mom.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  that was awesome!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooooh! I love these! Those squishy puppy faces are too adorable - and Natasha looks so happy to get to run around!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are way way way too cute! There little faces are just so cute! And Mom looks like she is having a blast running circles around the little ones.. I always wondered where Murphy got that from, must have been Mom!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Your pictures are great!!!! I love the little pupper in the back, just hanging out....taking it all in. Keep posting pictures of these cuties for all of us to enjoy!!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness What beautiful lil furbabies! Mom sure is good at teaching by example.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

That little pupper in the back... that's Bob... the puppy we ultimately kept. He is now 18 months old.... weighs 80 pounds. And he's still that laid back puppy just taking it all in.....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,this is hilarious!I love the last set of photos.''When i grew up i will do just like my mom!!!!!"


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Love these photos


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I Loved the Tasha Puppy Zoomie Training 101!! What a fun time...I remember it like it wa just 22 dayz ago. I was gonna ask if that was Bbobb laying there... And what a Handsome Dude he has turned out to be!  Zoom........


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love that one pup that's in the background. It's like, "Um, that looks like too much work. I'll hang out here." If I were to pick one from the litter, I'd pick that one.

*edit* Oops, looks like you already snatched him up!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Zoom! Zoom!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Zoommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Delightful pix!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Your pictures are wonderful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, you freeze-framed a moment in time that is priceless! From the changing looks on the pup's faces to the joy on Tasha's face.....What ELSE do you have stored in your 'vault of simply wonderful pics'?

My absolute fav of the series is the 'proud-of-my-mom' Bob pic, look at his grin


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are hilarious. I laughed out loud to imagine what it would have been like to be there at the time those were taken.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What else is in the vault? Oh, I dont know.. A little of this, a little of that. 


4 years worth of Natasha photos... 18 months worth of Bob. 

Right now I'm having fun posting images to Bob-N-Tash BFF (BNT - best friends forever) that shows the development of their relationship. 

And of course there were all the photos a took during the 8 weeks we had the puppies from Natasha's litter... but that's such an overwhelming project that it's taking me a long time to get it just right. 

Glad to know that you find these enjoyable and that they are making you laugh. 
The two video/photo moments that I don't have that I would like to see... 

First... two people trying to corral six young active curious pups in the back yard before they disappeared into the underbrush.

Second the day I got a new camera and as I was trying to take photos of the pups and I took one more backward step and fell right into the pool.

If finally, you haven't seen A Celebration of Opus, I think that's worth a read. That was long before I got a good digital camera, but it's still a pretty good story in pictures.

Thanks for al the positive feedback.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

We'ver never experienced caring for a Mom and her entire litter. I can only imagine the work involved. Again, I can only imagine the joy and wonder that fills your hearts every time you guys stepped back and watched this group of beautiful babes experience life. Lucky you.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

